# Defined details machine polishing class



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

So... Yesterday me and my friend attended Defined Details (Gordon's) machine polishing beginners class. This is my second time learning from Gordon, the first being as a one to one. 

The class was excellent. The structure was perfect in my opinion if you had never even heard of a machine polisher you could go to that class and gain enough knowledge (assuming you concentrate and listen) to enhance your cars paintwork. 

Why is it good to learn off Gordon? Well his style of detailing and method of teaching will benefit anybody! Even if you think you're a pro detailer or if you just enjoy maintaining your car I guarantee you that you will learn more than you already know here. The style he applies in his own work is portrayed through his teachings. 

His knowledge of products is second to none. Literally any product you could think of he will be able to tell you his thoughts on it. People with this level of knowledge in any industry are few and far between. 

I will finish by saying if another one of these classes come up and you want to learn, don't think about it just go for it. Gordon has forgot more than most will ever know so trust me it is a day you won't regret doing and to top it off it was a really enjoyable experience. 

I for one will definitely be attending the advanced class should one come up. 

Thanks again Gordon, thoroughly enjoyed my day and I feel confident enough to assess a cars paint and decide on products, pads and how far to take it. 

William


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

gordons a good chap ,detailed my rs4 back in the day!!and have to say the quality of work and knowledge is second to none!!!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like a worthwhile day. How did you hear about it ?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

shindy said:


> gordons a good chap ,detailed my rs4 back in the day!!and have to say the quality of work and knowledge is second to none!!!!!:bowdown1:


He certainly is. I've only known him for a couple of years now, but he's done 2 of my cars, 2 of my dads cars and my brothers car. Always been over the moon with the quality of his work. In all honesty I wouldn't trust another person to machine polish my car.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Jasper013 said:


> Sounds like a worthwhile day. How did you hear about it ?


It really was. Like I said above other than Gordon I don't trust another person with my cars. So when he hangs up his polisher I want to be able to safely correct my paintwork. Also I enjoy doing it so when any of my mates or anything want their cars done me and my friend spend about 26ish hours over the weekend doing it for them. 

I heard about it through Facebook and the Detailing World forum.


----------

